# Rechner Ruckelt beim Download



## Murenius (17. Juli 2017)

Hi liebe Community,

melde mich hier weil ich ein Probleme habe auf dessen Lösung ich nicht komme. 
Bin Windows 10 Nutzer.

Ich habe das Problem, das wenn ich Patches oder Daten downloade, die etwas größer ausfallen, dass mein kompletter Rechner so dermasen anfängt zu ruckeln, bzw ausgebremst wird das die Bedienung des Rechners in der Zeit fast unmöglich ist. Nach dem Download geht es wieder normal. Habe die Windows Firewall deaktiviert, meine freeware Firewall und Virenscaner deaktiviert. Und dennoch habe ich das Problem. Habe dieses Problem auch erst seit dem ich auf mein neues System umgestiegen bin (siehe Sig.).

Hoffe jemand von euch kann mir weiterhelfen.

MfG

Murenius


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Juli 2017)

worüber läuft der download? Nicht das das Programm/Windows die Threads zwischen den CCX hinundher schiebt, und die Leitung blockiert


----------



## Murenius (18. Juli 2017)

Unterschiedlich. Mal über Firefox, dann diverse Spiele Update wie die von Wargaming oder so.


----------



## taks (18. Juli 2017)

Und wie sieht beim Download die CPU/Festplatten/RAM Auslastung aus?


----------



## XT1024 (18. Juli 2017)

Habe ich bei dem MB etwa den Dauerbrenner _Killer Network_ entdeckt? 
-> Im Taskmanager/RAM einen Blick auf "Nicht ausgelagerter Pool" werfen und wenn das mehrere GB sind, einfach mal nach "killer network ram" suchen.


----------



## Murenius (18. Juli 2017)

Habe bei meinem Mainboard den Standart Netzwerkanschluss in verwendung da ich in dem Killeranschluss net so ganz den Vorteil sehe. ^^ Bzw er mir eher net auffällt oder net wichtig ist.

Ok hab grad den Fall. Zieh grad ein 2,5Gb Patch von ark. Welches auf meiner SSD liegt zusammen mit Windows. CPU und Ram langweilen sich von der Auslastung. Die SSD bewegt sich so bei 70%+ von der Auslastung. Ich gehe davon aus das das Ruckeln  dann wohl daher kommt? Obwohl es beim Download wohl auch bei um die 20% ruckelt. :-/
Dachte SSD's wären da eher etwas Resistenter dagegen.


----------



## Murenius (26. Juli 2017)

Ok das Problem besteht auch weiterhin wenn ich mir bei PCGH Videos anschaue oder Downloads auf ner anderen Festplatte gespeichert werden. Keine Ahnung was die Ruckler auslöst. Es ist aber extrem nervig 
weis keiner zufällig was das sein könnte?


----------



## Iamkamikaze (26. Juli 2017)

Am besten mal im Task-Manager schauen welcher Prozess die SSD so auslastet, 70% sind ganz schön viel meiner Erfahrung nach. 
Eventuell ist auch der Treiber für den SATA-Port nicht aktuell bzw. der richtige, dafür am besten beim Mainboardhersteller den richtigen Treiber laden. Oder mal den Steckplatz wechseln.

Edit: Ist denn der AMD-Chipsatztreiber installiert?


----------



## Murenius (26. Juli 2017)

ja hab den aktuellen Chipsatz Treiber von der Mainboard Herstellerseite gezogen. Und der ist auch drauf. Hab mir jetzt auch diverse Latenztester gezogen. Die sah ja Katastrophal aus. Bin grad dran verschiedene Optionen zu testen. Eine davon war die CPU Spannung etwas zu erhöhen. Da ich sie etwas undervoltet hatte beim Basistakt. Lief bisher alles stabil. Aber scheinbar hat sie doch etwas mehr spannung gebraucht. Jetzt sind die latenzen etwas gleichmäßiger. Bin jetzt im schnitt bei 1000-1300 im DPC Latency Checker. Komischerweise wenn ich jetzt ein Youtube video ansehen sinkt die Latenz auf 500 runter???? Ka warum das jetzt anderst rum is


----------



## charliexyx (11. November 2019)

Guten Tag,

ich habe seit einer Weile ein ganz ähnliches Problem wie Murenius und wollte mal Fragen ob mir ggfls. jemand helfen kann.

Während ich einen Download durchführe (z.B. Steam Spiele Updates, neue Seite im Firefox Browser laden, Download von einem Spiel über den EPIC Games Launcher - also 3 unterschiedliche Softwares) laggt mein PC extremst, sodass er kaum nutzbar ist.

Der Taskmanager verrät, dass der PC 75% mit "Systemunterbrechungen" beschäftigt ist.
Und genauso fühlt es sich auch an -> als sei der PC nur in einem Viertel aller Momente nutzbar ansonsten ist er gefreezet. Stimmübertragungen per Discord setzen komplett aus (größere Downloads) oder werden stark verzögert (kleinerer Webseitenaufruf).

Während "das" passiert, flackert zwischen den kleinen Symbolen auf der Taskleiste und Uhrzeit/Datum ein schmaler ausgegrauter Balken mit einem kleinen Pfeil nach Links auf.

Die Windows 10 Installation wurde von Windows 7 geupgraded und ist dementsprechend schon ein paar Tage älter.
Ich hatte Netzwerk QoS Dienste installiert wo ich den Verdacht hatte dass diese die Ursache dafür sind, aber auch die Deinstallation von "Netbalancer", "CFosSpeed" und "NetlImiter" haben zu keiner Veränderung geführt.
Auch die Deaktivierung des Standard "QoS-Paketdienst" in den Adapteroptionen der Ethernetverbindung haben zu keiner Besserung geführt.

Es ist ziemlich frustrierend zu erleben wie mein Leistungsstarker PCs an Downloads zugrunde geht.
Offensichtlich arbeitet er parallel irgendein Protokoll Ab welches irgendwie kaputt ist und dafür sorgt, dass sich der PC mit seinen unerwünschten "Systemunterbrechungen" selbst mit insgesamt 100%-iger Auslastung im Weg steht.

Interessannt ist, dass ich diese Probleme bei Einem Speedtest nicht beobachte, z.B. "www.speedtest.unitymedia.de"
Das könnte darauf schließen, dass es vielleicht ein Problem mit der Schreiboperation der Festplatte gibt. - Bei einem Speedtest werden die Daten wahrscheinlich zwar gedownloadet, aber nicht wirklich gespeichert.
Leider kenne ich mich mit Festplattenoptimierungen nur sehr wenig aus.
Ich habe eine 256GB SSD für mein Betriebssystem.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. November 2019)

charliexyx schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich frustrierend zu erleben wie mein Leistungsstarker PCs an Downloads zugrunde geht.



Hallo charliexyx!

Willkommen im PCGH-Forum!

Wie wäre es, wenn Du uns mal die genaue Hard- und Software vom PC verrätst?


----------



## charliexyx (13. November 2019)

Hallo Wuselsurfer,

vielen Dank, dass du dich meldest.

Meine Stats:
Es ist ein MSI Z97 Mainboard
Intel i5-4790k (4x4Ghz) Prozessor
2x8GB + 2x4GB (24GB) DDR3 RAM (brauche ich absolut für nichts )
NVidia GTX980TI -> 2-3 FullHD Monitore
256GB SSD für Windows 10
mehrere alte HDDs für meine tausend Spiele und Programme (bei mir wird grundsätzlich nichts auf der SSD Boot-Platte installiert wenn nicht unbedingt nötig)
Eine optische 5.1 Soundanlage von Teufel
Ein 200MBit/s Kabelanschluss von Unitymedia


Das schöne ist, nach unauffälligen SSD-Benchs habe ich durch weitere Recherchen nun einen Beitrag gefunden, der mein Problem vollständig gelöst hat. So richtig befriedigens war es allerdings nicht, da ich nicht so ganz geschnallt hab, warum das jetzt die Lösung war. Das kommt mir im Endeffekt wie ein Fehler von Windows 10 vor.

Hier der Beitrag der mir zur Lösung verholfen hat: SOLVED: Computer Hangs/Lags When Downloading From Steam - Appuals.com
TL;DR : Das hier in CMD mit Adminrechten eingeben: "bcdedit /set useplatformclock false"


----------

